# Reccomendations wanted! ~$1500 system selection



## Weasle (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello guys,

I just moved to a new place and am interested in purchasing my first decent speaker system for the living area. I have read about SVS speakers on various forums, and am interested in giving the speakers a try based on the reviews, build quality / tonality descriptions, and customer service anecdotes I've read. I am writing to see if you could recommend a set up based on my needs / layout.

My plan is to go with this system: SCS-02(M) 3.0 + SB12-NSD.

However, given my budget and my interest in using these speakers or a while, would it make more sense to buy left / right speakers now and upgrade as I save up? Is there a 2 speaker set up near this price point that should perform significantly better than the SCS-02? 

Also, I added some details about my situation below. Thanks in advance for your advice!

Usage:
I will use the system for ~40% movies / comcast cable, 30% xbox 360 gaming, and 30% music (mostly metal, electronica, and the occasional top 40 session when I have friends over).

Room Layout:
I've attached a crude drawing of my living / dining area. Here are a few additional details:

- The TV is wall mounted and can't really change positions
- I am mostly concerned with filling the living area (space between couch / chair and tv) with quality sound
 - Ceiling is 9 ft. high

Current Components:

The only thing I have access to is a set of 2 Kenwood LS B3 speakers that seem to be part of a 2.0 system-in-a-box package the condo owner left for me. The speakers sound OK, so I was thinking of using them as surrounds.

I was also looking at purchasing either an Onkyo TXNR709 or HT RC360 from accessories4less, as streaming music from my PC is important to me.

Budget:

My goal going into this was to spend ~1500 including the receiver. However, I am willing to invest more if the value proposition is there. I am not the kind of person that get's upgrade-itis, so I am looking to use these speakers for a while.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge proponent of purchasing the best possible Front or Main Speakers that you can. Even if it means not having the instant gratification of having 5.1, a much higher quality Speaker array built over time will obviously trounce Mains that cost about as much as a 5.1 System.

All of this being said, the SCS-02M is a fantastic value for $399. As for other Speakers that would be worth considering near this price, the PSB Image T55 for $599 (Cosmetic B-Stock) and even better the A-Stock T65 for just $50 Dollars more would be more than capable of providing full sound without a Subwoofer. The T65's MSRP is $1100. Here is a link to the one Store that still has the recently discontinued 45/55/65 Range. The Image Series is still being made: 
https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
Here is a Review on the T65: http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/psb_image_t65.htm
Here is the Speaker on PSB's Website: http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/image/Image-T65-Tower

I honestly think Paul Barton is one of the finest Speaker Designers out there. Check out Ecoustics.Com and just enter PSB in the Search Box and I honestly do not think you will find a single negative Review of any PSB Speaker. They are often Reviewed by Stereophile Magazine and countless others.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Weasle (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi JJ,

Thanks for the feedback and idea. I am going to listen to a PSB Image T5 and Imagine T as these are the only ones I can find in my area. Any idea on how these might sound compared to the T65? In other words, If I like these, would I also like the sound produced by the T65?

Thanks!


----------



## Weasle (Jan 19, 2012)

Another thought I had is that while the budget is a bit tighter now, I could go with the SVS system. Then, as the savings (hopefully) increase, I might be able to afford a really nice set of mains and eventually use the SVS speakers as surrounds. Just a thought.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I completely agree with Jack's suggestion (especially the PSB speakers). 
I am also a big proponent of having all matched speakers. So I would buy the PSB (or other) main speakers now, then buy matching PSB surround speakers later.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I also agree with the advice you have so far but if you don't mind used you could stretch your budget and get better quality for the money you spend. Check out www.audiogon.com or http://www.msshifi.com/ Good luck...TC......:wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely think there is a House Sound with PSB Speakers so I would listen to the newer Images. I realize they are more expensive, but it really is a lot more Speaker. Then again, it retailed for almost 3 times as much and does cost more than the SVS's. I will say again that SVS makes wonderful Speakers so if you go that way no worries.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

